# Re my cockapoo weight



## Laura67 (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi I have an 8 month old cockapoo who is a fussy eater won’t eat biscuit is on wet food 400g currently weighs 5.2,kegs looked online says he’s under weight is this right I’m worried now


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

You need to look at your dogs bodily condition to see if they are underweight as the vary so much in actual weight. Molly was 4.5kg when she came to me at 17 months (she was very underweight and under muscled) and she now sits at around 6kg which is a decent weight for her and I would score her as a 4 - last year she was really poorly and lost lots of weight and was between a 2 and 3


----------



## Laura67 (Jan 6, 2022)

Thankyou


----------

